# Ice Cream



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

TODAY IS THE OLDEST YOU'VE EVER BEEN,
YET THE YOUNGEST YOU'LL EVER BE AGAIN,
SO ENJOY THIS DAY WHILE IT LASTS.
ICE CREAM !!!

[attachment=17371]

In honor of the 44th President of the United States , Baskin-Robbins Ice Cream has introduced a new flavor: Barocky Road.

Barocky Road is a blend of half vanilla, half chocolate, and surrounded by nuts and flakes. The vanilla portion of the mix is not openly advertised and usually denied as an ingredient. The nuts and flakes are all plentiful.

The cost is $92.84 per scoop...so out of a hundred dollar bill you are at least promised some CHANGE..!

When purchased it will be presented to you in a large beautiful cone, but after you pay for it, the ice cream is taken out of the cone and given to the person in line behind you at no charge.

You are left with an almost empty wallet, staring at an empty cone and wondering what just happened. Then you realize this is what "redistribution of wealth" is all about.

Aren't you so stimulated?

:lolol:

Mods, if this is inappropriate please don't ban me I couldn't resist.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 28, 2013)

HEHEHEHE ... I thought you WERE the main Mod here. For those who ordered a double scoop ... well ... maybe I should stop here too ... 

"Mods, if this is inappropriate please" look to Kevin .... :wacko1:

WHERE'S THE WOOD !!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 28, 2013)

Ice cream at no charge  I WILL EAT IT


----------



## TimR (Jan 28, 2013)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 28, 2013)

When I become King of the World everyone gets chocolate everyday. Or heads will roll.  :allhail: :hornets: :stirthepot:


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 28, 2013)

oh naw he dutn't :teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> HEHEHEHE ... I thought you WERE the main Mod here. ...



No I'm just the little man behind the curtain. If I don't do what they tell me they threaten me with the flying monkeys. If you had any idea how terrified I was of those damned flying monkey's - I had nightmares about them. They still give me the willies.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG, Kevin, I love it. You cheated, but you're the boss and this is so Smooth and Creamy. Good job!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> ......If you had any idea how terrified I was of those damned flying monkey's - I had nightmares about them. They still give me the willies.



My gosh I hate those things to this day!


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> No I'm just the little man behind the curtain. If I don't do what they tell me they threaten me with the flying monkeys. If you had any idea how terrified I was of those damned flying monkey's - I had nightmares about them. They still give me the willies.
> 
> Video Link: youtube



Air Brink. Hmmm. My own signature speedo line.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm just the little man behind the curtain. If I don't do what they tell me they threaten me with the flying monkeys. If you had any idea how terrified I was of those damned flying monkey's - I had nightmares about them. They still give me the willies.
> ...



More like _hair_ Brink.


----------



## brown down (Jan 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> TODAY IS THE OLDEST YOU'VE EVER BEEN,
> YET THE YOUNGEST YOU'LL EVER BE AGAIN,
> SO ENJOY THIS DAY WHILE IT LASTS.
> ICE CREAM !!!
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: thanks for the laugh hahahaha i needed that today. that made me chuckle and still am:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 28, 2013)

This is great.


----------

